# Apache2 Rant

## mlaccetti

Gah.  I love Gentoo, and have been using it for a long while now.  But the new apache-2.0.53 ebuild...  It makes me want to cry.  Yes, I'm running ~x86, so it's my fault for upgrading to it, but c'mon.  A change that large?  Would have been simple to advertise it in the GWN or something.  It basically broke all of my servers.  And tracking down what is broken isn't very easy.  Here's a sample:

/etc/init.d/apache2: line 27:  7272 Segmentation fault      $APACHE2 ${APACHE2_OPTS} -t >/dev/null 2>&1

 * Apache2 has detected a syntax error in your configuration files:

/etc/init.d/apache2: line 27: 14560 Segmentation fault      ${APACHE2} ${APACHE2_OPTS} -t

*sighs*

Back to trying to hunt this down...

Oh yeah, and where is the gentoo.org search feature?   :Smile: 

----------

## ciaranm

Not that I condone the recent apache screwups, but I'm pretty sure they were advertised...

----------

## mlaccetti

It's not so much that it was a screwup, it was that it wasn't very well advertised.  Or if it was, it didn't seem to go through a channel that was public.  I found no mention in the GWN, and that's about the only constantly updated news source.  (Granted, there are mailing lists, etc, but that seems to be overkill for something like this.)

And I'm not unhappy with the new layout for Apache, either.  It's that it was pushed out before all of the depenencies were upgraded to it.  Should have hard-masked it, done the same with mod_php, mod_python et. al, verified they worked, then pushed them all at once.

Ah well.

Easy to point fingers, harder to do things.

----------

## jamapii

I had similar looking segmentation faults in 2.0.52, with the old apache eclass/... layout. They were triggered by some configuration file options (NameVirtualHost). After an apache recompile, they were fixed. I had emerged apr and apr-utils before (but still using old 2.0.52-r2).

One of my machines uses the new apache. The new mod_php-4.3.10 works for me (used by squirrelmail).

If you emerge something apache-related these days, you should probably use "emerge -pv", then read the ebuild to find out if it's using old or new apache eclasses. Make sure you get the right one before you proceed.

----------

## mlaccetti

I've hit the point where I have to rip out everything from /etc/conf.d/apache2, rename all my vhost files, and try it again.  If it fails at that point, then I'm going to smack my head against the wall.

Edit: I did, and it still don't work.  Nyark.  I re-emerge that, and then I have to do other things.  Noooo.

----------

## Carlo

mlaccetti: Share your thoughts/problems with the responsible developers and/or e.g. gentoo-web-user mailing list. It's more likely to get heard that way.

----------

## mlaccetti

I just came to rant, nothing more.  I figure that at this point in time, they've probably heard it a few hundred times, and I'm pretty used to living, no reason to get killed over an ebuild.   :Smile:   It's just that this particular problem hit me five or six times, and has been a bit of a pain to deal with.

 *Carlo wrote:*   

> mlaccetti: Share your thoughts/problems with the responsible developers and/or e.g. gentoo-web-user mailing list. It's more likely to get heard that way.

 

----------

## asimon

 *ciaranm wrote:*   

> I'm pretty sure they were advertised...

 

The gentoo-announce ml would have been a good place for it. At least looking at the name of that mailing list I am not totaly wrong to expect announcements there, am I? It's a little bit unhandy to monitor a rather high-traffic list like gentoo-devel for announcements. I think most people expect such things at gentoo-announcement or GWN.

----------

## Carlo

 *asimon wrote:*   

> At least looking at the name of that mailing list I am not totaly wrong to expect announcements there, am I?

 

Not necessarily. It's up to the devs, their sense of responsibility, their workload etc. but you can't really force it on anyone. If you think you can help, participate.

----------

## mlaccetti

 *Carlo wrote:*   

> Not necessarily. It's up to the devs, their sense of responsibility, their workload etc. but you can't really force it on anyone. If you think you can help, participate.

 

I don't think I'd agree with that statement.  That's why project managers exist: to ensure that things are on track, and the rest of the world knows what's going on.  For any product, open source or not, to succeed, the user needs to be kept abreast of the things that are happening and changing.  It's their choice to ignore the information, but it shouldn't be acceptable to not inform people.

----------

## asimon

 *Carlo wrote:*   

> It's up to the devs, their sense of responsibility, their workload etc. but you can't really force it on anyone.
> 
> 

 

I doubt that setting gentoo-anounce into the CC-field when posting the announcement to gentoo-devel (the announcement was sent there) would have had a big impact on the workload of the apache herd.

 *Quote:*   

> If you think you can help, participate.

 

You are saying this as if I don't or never had contributed to Gentoo.

----------

## Carlo

 *asimon wrote:*   

> I doubt that setting gentoo-anounce into the CC-field when posting the announcement to gentoo-devel (the announcement was sent there) would have had a big impact on the workload of the apache herd.

 

There is a difference between a simple mail to the developer list and an official announcement. It should be also announced in these forums and be reviewed by someone else before so there's a lot more communication needed, which costs time.

 *asimon wrote:*   

> You are saying this as if I don't or never had contributed to Gentoo.

 

Um, don't know. Sorry. I just see too many packages not (well) maintained so I drop comments to encourage Gentoo users to care for their distro.

edit:

 *mlaccetti wrote:*   

> I don't think I'd agree with that statement.  That's why project managers exist

 

Well, it's up to the herds and often the herd lead position is a pretty virtual one. It's about having time for your hobby, it's about dozens of packages, which lack a regular maintainer. It's simply needed that more people get actively involved.

----------

## ciaranm

Subject: [gentoo-announce] Apache packages refresh

Did you miss that?

----------

## asimon

 *ciaranm wrote:*   

> Subject: [gentoo-announce] Apache packages refresh
> 
> Did you miss that?

 

 :Embarassed:   Indeed I missed that one. 

I see it's from 2004-12-24. Next time I will remember to also look at older announcements.

----------

## wjholden

 *mlaccetti wrote:*   

> Oh yeah, and where is the gentoo.org search feature?  

 Right here.

----------

## mlaccetti

Yes, I could have done that for myself.  My point was that there doesn't appear to be a search feature on the front page.  Kind of a big thing to miss.

----------

## wjholden

I was kidding  :Smile: 

But you're right, send an email to www@gentoo.org.  I haven't put a search feature into my website, but I couldn't see it being that difficult, unless it'd require it's own database (I just don't know).  Might ought to wait for the new website to come up.  I believe curtis119 is among the people you could talk to directly about this.

----------

## mlaccetti

I shall poke and prod around.  Thanks for the info.

----------

## trossachs

Has anyone managed to resolve this issue AS I AM DESPERATE FOR A RESOLUTION!

----------

## mlaccetti

You can try to roll back to an older version.  Or, unmerge all of the stuff, then re-emerge it.  Should work okay.  Mebbe some minor tweaks for paths that haven't been corrected yet.

----------

## trossachs

Have rolled back to v50 does not make a difference. Also reseated mem chips. All Hell has broken loose: I am at a dreadful loss.

----------

## pjp

Despite the initial "rant" intention of the thread, its become support related.

Moved from Gentoo Chat.

----------

## trossachs

Can you help support my query?

----------

## mlaccetti

Can you tell me what you have installed, and what problem you're having?

----------

## wjholden

I found this thread when my apache configuration died (it was actually PHP's fault).

For me, I ended up removing everything in /etc/apache2, /etc/conf.d/apache2, /etc/init.d/apache, and /usr/lib/apache2.  From there I re-emerged and proceeded with reinstallation.

/me bangs his head against the wall for not keeping up with backups...

----------

## trossachs

Did you actually have this error in your error logs:

```
child pid 1483 exit signal Segmentation fault (11)
```

----------

## trossachs

Have reinstalled everything. Changed memory chips. Deleted everything out of /etc/apache2, /etc/conf.d/apache2, /etc/init.d/apache, and /usr/lib/apache2 and reinstalled apache v2.0.52 and the same segmentation error.

----------

## mlaccetti

When you do /etc/init.d/apache2 restart, does it segfault there?  Or does it segfault afterwards?

----------

## trossachs

I think it segfaults the moment that a client requests a page and then continues from then on.

----------

## igguk

I have the same problem ...

```
[Fri Apr 08 01:36:02 2005] [notice] Apache/2.0.52 (Gentoo/Linux) configured -- resuming normal operations

[Fri Apr 08 01:36:12 2005] [notice] child pid 5830 exit signal Segmentation fault (11)

[Fri Apr 08 01:36:32 2005] [notice] child pid 5831 exit signal Segmentation fault (11)

[Fri Apr 08 01:36:39 2005] [notice] child pid 5832 exit signal Segmentation fault (11)
```

just after this *** command

```
emerge --ask --fetchonly --verbose subversion

1112903033:  >>> emerge (1 of 6) dev-libs/apr-0.9.6-r1 to /

1112903039:  >>> emerge (2 of 6) dev-libs/apr-util-0.9.6 to /

1112903043:  >>> emerge (3 of 6) net-www/gentoo-webroot-default-0.1 to /

1112903043:  >>> emerge (4 of 6) app-misc/mime-types-1.0-r1 to /

1112903044:  >>> emerge (5 of 6) net-www/apache-2.0.53 to /

1112903066:  >>> emerge (6 of 6) dev-util/subversion-1.1.4 to /

```

with ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" in /etc/make.conf

For resolve my problem always with  ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" in /etc/make.conf

```

/etc/init.d/apache2 stop

(tar.gz && remove all in /etc/apache)

emerge unmerge apr-utils

emerge unmerge apr

emerge unmerge subversion

emerge unmerge net-www/gentoo-webroot-default

emerge unmerge apache

```

change my ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86" in  /etc/make.conf and

```
USE="apache2 flash gd memlimit -X" emerge -av mod_php

...

# /etc/init.d/apache2 start 

 * Starting apache2 ...                                                                     [ ok ]

```

And it's work

suggest problem with "apr", see your emerge.log

(excuse, english is not my natural language)

"bonne chance."

----------

## trossachs

SOLUTION! I have finally worked out that v2.0.53 does not use ANY MODULES listed in httpd.conf! Most of us have got:

```
LoadModule php5_module                   modules/libphp5.so

#LoadModule frontpage_module              modules/mod_frontpage.so

LoadModule access_module                 modules/mod_access.so

LoadModule auth_module                   modules/mod_auth.so

LoadModule auth_anon_module              modules/mod_auth_anon.so

LoadModule auth_dbm_module               modules/mod_auth_dbm.so

LoadModule auth_digest_module            modules/mod_auth_digest.so

LoadModule include_module                modules/mod_include.so

LoadModule log_config_module             modules/mod_log_config.so

LoadModule env_module                    modules/mod_env.so

LoadModule mime_magic_module             modules/mod_mime_magic.so

LoadModule cern_meta_module              modules/mod_cern_meta.so
```

... and such like listed within our .conf files. Well, if you have got the php5 statement listed, it is this, which will cause the segmentation fault as Apache already has it loaded somewhere else!

I had install v2.0.53 from source code, not from emerge. I also installed php v5.0.4 at the same time. Only put:

```
AddType application/x-httpd-php .php .phtml

AddType  application/x-httpd-php         .php

AddType  application/x-httpd-php-source  .phps

```

...and any other specific modules you need. But DO NOT add any Apache modules as these are already in use. Where, I don't know yet!

Let me know if this works.

----------

## mlaccetti

You shouldn't have the php5 module loaded in your httpd.conf.  If you look in /etc/apache2/modules.d, there is a 70_mod_php5.conf.  This should get included automatically by Apache when you start it up.  If you look inside the file, it should have a statement like "LoadModule php5_module    modules/libphp5.so" in it.  How does it know to load this?  In /etc/conf.d/apache2 you need to add PHP5 to the APACHE2_OPTS line.  Mine is:

```
APACHE2_OPTS="-D SSL -D PHP5 -D DAV -D DAV_FS -D SVN -D PYTHON -D USERDIR -D SVN_AUTHZ"
```

----------

## trossachs

Well it is deffinately sorted now.

----------

## koara

Did you ever manage to figure out how to fix apache so it would not error like this when you tried to start it? I only just started receiving the same errors last week after running a world update on the system.

 *mlaccetti wrote:*   

> Gah.  I love Gentoo, and have been using it for a long while now.  But the new apache-2.0.53 ebuild...  It makes me want to cry.  Yes, I'm running ~x86, so it's my fault for upgrading to it, but c'mon.  A change that large?  Would have been simple to advertise it in the GWN or something.  It basically broke all of my servers.  And tracking down what is broken isn't very easy.  Here's a sample:
> 
> /etc/init.d/apache2: line 27:  7272 Segmentation fault      $APACHE2 ${APACHE2_OPTS} -t >/dev/null 2>&1
> 
>  * Apache2 has detected a syntax error in your configuration files:
> ...

 

----------

## mlaccetti

My "fix" was to remove Apache and related things (PHP, mod_python, mod_perl), make sure that all config files were removed, and to start fresh.  If you take this approach, you should backup your configuration files before you do so.  As well, from what I read, the newer Apache ebuilds were masked recently.

----------

## koara

Thanks, I will give that a try.  When I ran emerge -avu world a week or so ago it didn't block 2.0.53. Must have been a more recent masking.

 *mlaccetti wrote:*   

> My "fix" was to remove Apache and related things (PHP, mod_python, mod_perl), make sure that all config files were removed, and to start fresh.  If you take this approach, you should backup your configuration files before you do so.  As well, from what I read, the newer Apache ebuilds were masked recently.

 

----------

